# New Boat



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay Guys.... I have found two boats I really like. The first one is a 1987 37' Topaz and the other on is a 1995 36' Tiara. They both are express boats and have same cat 3208's and generator. Y'all give me your opinion on the two makes.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Is the beam the same?


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes the same beam. The Tiara has been updated and is very clean. The Topaz is in Great shape but needs a good cleaning. I have not fished is either brand of boat and want to know what y'all think. Which one is the better riding and fishing boat.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Litecatch has the Topaz and loves it. It is on the hill, to be splashed today. Jake Adams at Day Break Marina runs a charter on his, and he loves it as well.

Both these guy fish hard, and both always rave about their vessels.*


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have fished some on a 37 Topaz and I was always impressed with the boat, very solid feeling for its size. The owner did not like the fact that the exhaust would "eddy" or waft back into the cockpit underway which gave him headaches, I never had that problem, but it drove him crazy. I think of the Topaz as more hard core offshore boat, but they are both nice brands.

good luck


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

I currently fish a 37 Topaz with newer cummins in it called the Long Weekend and its a beast. We put it to the test every cobia season. doesn't matter if its 1 foot or 9 we go anyhow and it always comes back for more. very tough boat and stable too


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Look at both and see which one is easier to work on as far as engine rooms, pumps thru holes, tabs, rudders, a/c, hot water heater, gen, etc. these being older boats you will touch every inch of those boats and if you have to get chain saw to get to things. It will be a nightmare.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Given the two choices, I have fished the Topaz and it performs well in rough seas. Sorry, but haven't had experience on the Tiaras but, having said that, I would look at engine hours and maintenance attention. Of course, I don't know what relative price you are looking at but the previous poster who advised you to look at ease of access is a guy who's been there and you will soon be there as well; pay careful attention to his advice. I would also give some weight to fuel consumption; if that is a concern for you, then find out if you can do a sea trial in similar conditions and check the actual burn. Do both have tower with upper operator station or not. For me, this is a very real advantage from one to the other. Your target species are going to have an impact on what configuration you prefer. Boat purchases can get very emotional but I prefer to keep them analytical. The excitement of a new boat will soon be gone and you will be living with the 'non-glamour' factors for a bit longer. Write down what criteria are most important to you, refer to them after and stay on track till the purchase is complete.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

OFT, if you are serious about buying a boat it is well worth your time and money to get a survey that includes the engines done by a reputable surveyor. The other thing you would want to see are the maintenance records for the boat. Receipts for work done will work as well. You want to be able to get a feeling for how well the boat was taken care of. Another thing to ask about is if the engines were in some type of trend analysis program (oil analysis on a regular basis). How often the engine oil was changed, how often does oil need to be added to the engines? Is surveying both boats going to cost money? Yes it will but it will also enable you to make a decision based on what it's really going to cost you in the long run. You will actually save money. Don't forget that some of the things the survey turns up you can get the current owner to take care of as conditions for the sale.

I have seen boats that looked used hard and put up wet but were in tip top shape mechanically. I have also seen beautiful boats that were never properly maintained that would require a large expenditure to get them back into good running condition. So the best thing you can do is to make sure you are aware of the true condition of the boat and equipage prior to buying it. This way you know what you are walking into and can have a phase plan for the repairs and upgrades to the boat rather than "what do I do now"?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The topaz is a very good good riding boat. It's a little heavey but that's one of the things that give it a good ride.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I would get the Topaz depending on condition. Offshore battleship with beautiful lines.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my 36 Topaz!! What Cummins are in the Topaz?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I fished a 37 topaz with 3208's. it's not a fast boat, 19-21knts cruise, but good news is, you can't go too fast to fish. Great ride for the size, raised fish well. I fish a 32 with 3208's now, same story, just doesn't ride quite as nice. I fished one tiara and was not impressed, owner has lots of problems, not all boat specific, but it leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Good luck with your purchase, can't go wrong as long as you get the topaz...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are going to bottom fish do not get the pursuit. It wanders when you try to hold up on the spot in reverse. Is not easy to hold up so people can stay on fish.


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

Im on my third Topaz, and I love 'em. My last one was a 37', and my current boat is also a Topaz. I've had a couple Bertrams, IB Dusky, several big Makos, and fished on about everything, but for all around Pensacola fishing, I'd take the Topaz. PM me if you want to spend some time with a Topaz homie.


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

Topaz all the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

LITECATCH said:


> I love my 36 Topaz!! What Cummins are in the Topaz?


they're 450 cummins 430hp


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Topaz, fished them both, the tiara wil beat you to death. The newer tiaras might be better but that is about the same year model I'm familiar with and my friend who owned it finally traded it for a Cabo, he thought he died and went to heaven. Topaz will compare to the Cabo IMO!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a 32' albemarle for sale at day break. If your looking for a wave eating machine. Motivated seller


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

*Topaz vresus others......*

I just purchased this year and was looking at the 36 TOPAZ and finally found the right boat....Made my decision based on accessibility to engines and systems and found a 32 Rampage that fit the bill...So glad I made that choice because whatever you spend on a new boat is irrelevant compared to the out of pocket money you will put into it...The upkeep and worry that goes into this purchase is mind boggling...I can pull back the entire center section on the rampage exposing both mains and all electrical etc...without removing a single screw or seat on rollers...this is my fourth boat and I cannot say enough about this design....After purchase I probably spend more time than most looking for leaks, vibration or extra water in places it shouldn't be. As for the extras I don't even look the wife in the eyes anymore when she asks what I did on the boat today but I am loving every minute of this express...


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay The 37 Topaz is mine pending surveys! Hopefully I can get them done next week. The boat is in Texas so I will get to know her perty good by the time I get back. Thanks for all the info it was very helpful. Maybe I will see y'all on the water soon. Has anyone ever been up the Intercoastal between Orange Beach and Texas?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The icw in LA sucks. You have locks on either side of the river and at the Calcasou river.


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OutlawsFishingTeam said:


> Okay The 37 Topaz is mine pending surveys! Hopefully I can get them done next week. The boat is in Texas so I will get to know her perty good by the time I get back. Thanks for all the info it was very helpful. Maybe I will see y'all on the water soon. Has anyone ever been up the Intercoastal between Orange Beach and Texas?


*I ran it from Pensacla to New Orleans. No challenges, just hand with the channel markers.*

*From New Orleans west, I have always wanted to, but have not. *

*The biggest challenge will be fuel. Know you capacity, and develop a float plan.*

*And Take your time.*

*Everytime I have taken a trip, at the end, the only regret, we went way too fast. If you are going to burn the fuel, make some memories.*


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

take some rods and troll back!


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

where's the pictures ? lets see the new ride :thumbup:


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

OutlawsFishingTeam said:


> Okay The 37 Topaz is mine pending surveys! Hopefully I can get them done next week. The boat is in Texas so I will get to know her perty good by the time I get back. Thanks for all the info it was very helpful. Maybe I will see y'all on the water soon. Has anyone ever been up the Intercoastal between Orange Beach and Texas?


Hey Outlaw,

No need to run the ICW, trip from Galveston is really easily and not too long. ICW is way north. My captains delivered a 58' Viking from TX to Biloxi last year - no problem. Just set a course for Venice LA, come into Tiger pass, and then out Baptiste Collette. Fuel and have a steak dinner at Cypress Cove while you are there!

By the way, we have a professional delivery service if you would want it delivered called yachtdeliveryinc dot com. We deliver boats with multi-captain teams and don't charge any captains fee - just pay all the same expenses that you'd have doing it yourself. Can't do better than free. (We actually make money on the fuel cost savings between what you would pay at the dock and our commerical account fuel delivered via truck). But, I'd complete understand if you'd prefer to make the delivery part of your boat buying experience. 

I grew up in Louisiana and be glad to offer you all the advice I can. Best wishes with the survey - check out the stringers and engine beds well as some models have wet stringers. The trip is so much safer if you have a good chart plotter, working radar, and auto pilot. 

Don't hesitate to call and I'll help you in anyway I can. Congrats on the new boat!

Capt. Matt 850-259-9900


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great advice Matt!


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

I am headed down tonight for the surveys. They are surveying the boat tomorrow afternoon and the mechanical Friday. Hope that D&%$ storm don't make it there Friday. If the surveys are good then I will go get it next Friday.
My Wife, Mom, Dad, and maybe the kids are going. We are going to make it a fun trip not hurry back. We want to come up the intercoastal part of the way then go out and fish the Lumps stop off around Cypress Cove for a night and head back out the South pass and hit our rigs on the way back. (Weather Permitting)Next week is the Full moon so the following week will be the new moon. Should be the best time to fish!  All the electronics work with radar, but no auto pilot.... yet. 

I will let y'all know when we leave out there. Y'all Watch for us. 

The boat name right now is "True Colors" I think I am change it, but not till I get home to Sportsman's.

Side Question: Is it better for me to keep the boat Coast Guard Documented? What are the pros and conc?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice rig man! Congrats and calm seas for yall!!


----------

